# Cannot install nessus, issue with libtool



## bsdmonk (May 22, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I just tried to install nessus, but it's not that easy as I initially have thought:


```
# make install clean
===>   nessus-gtk2-2.2.9_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   nessus-gtk2-2.2.9_1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   nessus-gtk2-2.2.9_1 depends on shared library: nasl.4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for nasl.4 in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libnasl
===>   nessus-libnasl-2.2.9_1 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   nessus-libnasl-2.2.9_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   nessus-libnasl-2.2.9_1 depends on shared library: nessus.4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for nessus.4 in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries
===>  Building for nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1
cd libpcap-nessus && make
libtool cc -pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -O2 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I.  -I../../include 
-DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -DNESSUS_ON_SSL   -DHAVE_SYS_IOCCOM_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_SOCKIO_H=1 -DHAVE_ETHER_HOSTTON=1 
-DHAVE_STRERROR=1 -DHAVE_SOCKADDR_SA_LEN=1 -I. -DHAVE_SSL -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/ports/security/nessus-
libraries/work/nessus-libraries/include -I/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries/libpcap-nessus 
-c ./pcap-bpf.c
libtool: error: you must specify a MODE.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries/libpcap-nessus.
*** Error code 1 (ignored)
cd libnessus && make
libtool cc -pipe -I../ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -DNESSUS_ON_SSL  -I. -DHAVE_SSL -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/ports/security
/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries/include -I/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries
/libpcap-nessus -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -g -c plugutils.c
libtool: error: you must specify a MODE.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries/libnessus.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libnasl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus.
#
```
What can I do? Where does one specify a MODE?

Regards,
bsdmonk


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2010)

Your libtool is probably out of date. What version is it?


----------



## bsdmonk (May 23, 2010)

```
$ pkg_info | grep libtool
libtool-2.2.6b      Generic shared library support script
$
```
Afaik that's already the most recent version. I had a look at freshports.


----------



## kkuri (Feb 11, 2011)

This is still broken even with libtool version "2.2.10".  Anyone come up with a fix?


----------



## schrodinger (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone found a solution for this problem? I cannot compile nessus libraries with the latest libtool on either FreeBSD 7.2 or 8.1.


```
[root@intrepid /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]# make
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for nessus/nessus-libraries-2.2.9.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1
===>   nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>  Configuring for nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1
creating cache ./config.cache
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler (cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe ) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe ) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for Cygwin environment... no
checking for mingw32 environment... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.2
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.2
checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognise dependant libraries... pass_all
checking for object suffix... o
checking for executable suffix... no
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output... ok
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.lo... yes
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking whether the linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.2 ld.so
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
creating libtool
[...]
===>  Building for nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1
Creating nessus-config ...
cd libpcap-nessus && make
libtool cc -pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -O2 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I.  -I../../include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -DNESSUS_ON_SSL   -
DHAVE_SYS_IOCCOM_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_SOCKIO_H=1 -DHAVE_ETHER_HOSTTON=1 -DHAVE_STRERROR=1 -DHAVE_SOCKADDR_SA_LEN=1 -I. -DHAVE_SSL -
I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries/include -I/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-
libraries/libpcap-nessus -c ./pcap-bpf.c
libtool: you must specify a MODE
libtool: Try `libtool --help' for more information.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries/libpcap-nessus.
*** Error code 1 (ignored)
cd libnessus && make
libtool cc -pipe -I../ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -DNESSUS_ON_SSL  -I. -DHAVE_SSL -I/usr/include/openssl -I/usr/ports/security/nessus-
libraries/work/nessus-libraries/include -I/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries/libpcap-nessus -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -
pipe  -g -c plugutils.c
libtool: you must specify a MODE
libtool: Try `libtool --help' for more information.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries/libnessus.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/work/nessus-libraries.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries.
[root@intrepid /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]#
[root@intrepid /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]# uname -a
FreeBSD intrepid 7.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 #1: Mon Jul  6 00:09:14 IST 2009     
root@intrepid.hyperion.xnet:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/INTREPID  i386
[root@intrepid /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]# libtool --version
libtool (GNU libtool) 2.4
Written by Gordon Matzigkeit <gord@gnu.ai.mit.edu>, 1996

Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
[root@intrepid /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]#
```

The same happens on :


```
root@archon:(/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries) # uname -a
FreeBSD archon.hyperion.xnet 8.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 #1: Sun Feb  6 19:22:13 GMT 2011     
root@archon.hyperion.xnet:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ARCHON  i386
```

Am I best to submit a problem report to the maintainer ?


----------



## mixa (Aug 4, 2011)

```
for /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries xx.patch
for /usr/ports/security/nessus-libnasl zz.patch

put xx.patch /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries/files and mv xx.patch patch-xx
put zz.patch /usr/ports/security/nessus-libnasl/files and mv zz.patch patch-zz

cd /usr/ports/security/nessus
make install clean
```


----------

